# No News Yet on Michelle



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I have not gotten an update on Michelle yet. Her surgery was to be at 7:30 am and last up to 10 hours. We may not get any updates til late today. I will post as soon as I get any news. If we could just continue to pray for the surgery to go perfectly and that she have a smooth recovery. Probably wouldn't hurt to pray for Al and the pups, this will be hard on them.

Laurierayer:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks Laurie for the update. We will be thinking of them all.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I have been praying for Michelle and her family. I did not realize the surgery could take that long:w00t:. Good Grief! Will continue to pray.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Praying for Michelle. Thanks for keeping us up to date Laurie.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Keeping them all in my prayersrayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeping them in my prayers. Didn't realize the surgery would be that long.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

10 hours!! Poor Al....In my prayers


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the update. Will continue to send prayers. Wanda and Lily


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

A 10 hour surgery is surely quite a long time...will be saying prayers for her and for Al too since he has to sit there and wait it out until he hears something.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Saying more prayers for Al and Michelle today. What a long day for them both.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Any updates???


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Praying for Michelle and Alrayer:rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

when I woke this morning I prayed for Michelle and Al, been thinking about them today, I will be watching for a update


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks, Laurie. She's been on my mind all day. In addition to it being a very long procedure often things get backed up in the OR's so trying not to worry about not hearing anything yet. Sending prayers. Thanks for keeping us posted.:grouphug:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Michelle has been in my prayers tees last weeks, and will continue to be. She and All are in my prayers.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Continued prayers for all.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Prayers!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

One of the numbers they gave me is a landline, I'm guessing it's a home number. The other number is Michelle's and it doesn't answer. Michelle did tell me that Al is mechanically inclined, but not technically. Sorry I don't have any info.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks for the update Laurie, maybe they started late or it isn't easy to get away to call you.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

We'll be patient and praying for good news.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Continuing prayers for Michelle.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Praying here. 
Amd sending lots of love


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

praying


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Watching, waiting and praying for good news.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just checking in on Michelle. Praying she is doing okay.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying that everything went well!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers continue for Michelle!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Checking in to see if there's news...


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

No, I have not heard anything. Sorry. I'm with you guys, very anxious to hear that all is okay.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Just checking in, too. Couldn't sleep last night. Isn't it amazing that we get so close to our SM family even though most of us have never met!? Love you Michelle and praying that no news is good news...


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I to keep checking in to see how Michelle is!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in on Michelle and hoping all went well. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just woke up and wanted to check on Michelle, hopefully Al will contact you today


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

checking in....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Michelle, we are all here "holding a candle in the darkness" ---- can you make our our faces? :tender::tender:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Adding my vibes and gentle cyberhugs! {{{{}}}} :grouphug:


----------

